# January Contest - taIPan Group



## AnaSCI (Jan 11, 2015)

*JANUARY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: TAIPAN GROUP​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JANUARY CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 300 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 3 POSTS in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*1x50ML VIAL TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 300MG/ML BY TAIPAN GROUP!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## IPGear (Jan 11, 2015)

We owe a lot to this board, it's mods and members!
We will always try to give back where and when we can!

We are debating on adding 50ml vials to our list and were
sent a couple of samples from our supplier which we will
be using in a couple of contests here.

Good luck to everyone and make sure to post and give
your opinion on whether or not you would think the
addition of 50ml vials to our line up would be a good thing.

Thanks to all,
IPG


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2015)

Great to see the contest back!  I for one think the 50ml is a great idea.  Thanks ipgear for your generosity!


----------



## Big-John (Jan 11, 2015)

Always loved these contest. Thanks IPG!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 12, 2015)

This sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah I could use 50ml of test.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2015)

Alright, let's do this!


----------



## Big-John (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice find Mag.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks brother,  I've got lots of them!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2015)

I think Ill get back in the game
Been over a year now since I was last on!
Time to change that


----------



## Big-John (Jan 12, 2015)

Good morning anasci


----------



## BigBob (Jan 12, 2015)

Good Morning. Woo hoo! A contest. 50 ml is a great idea. 1ml a dayx50 perfect


----------



## Big-John (Jan 12, 2015)

Number 2 for the day.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Big John!


----------



## Big-John (Jan 12, 2015)

No thank you BigBob lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 12, 2015)

Third times a charm


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks to IP for their generosity, AnaSCI for hosting this and good luck to all!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 12, 2015)

:sSig_youtheman:


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2015)

Post 1


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 12, 2015)

Goku checking in


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2015)

Adding the 50ml to the product selection would be nice IMO.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 12, 2015)

That could be a good ideal. With a bulk discount


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 13, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2015)

Great deal for someone seems like I'm always winning these competitions so I'll bow out of this one and let some else win for a change lol


----------



## djpase (Jan 13, 2015)

wish i had 300 posts


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 13, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Great deal for someone seems like I'm always winning these competitions so I'll bow out of this one and let some else win for a change lol


Your a better man than me. 1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2015)

I've won a lot of contests this past year and as much as I'd love to win another I must say I know a few guys are pissed at me!!! Where they at lol they know who they are????


----------



## BigBob (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I've won a lot of contests this past year and as much as I'd love to win another I must say I know a few guys are pissed at me!!! Where they at lol they know who they are????


Hey dude you better stop posting you might win...Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning folks.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 13, 2015)

Man man with 50 ml. My next blast will be great


----------



## BigBob (Jan 13, 2015)

3x


----------



## Big-John (Jan 13, 2015)

Morning guys.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 13, 2015)

Number 2 for the day.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2015)

1!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 13, 2015)

Dose.  I mean, dos!  LOL


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 13, 2015)

Get your ass back in here Phoe.  Who gives a shit if a few guys are pissed.  Being one of the most contributing members on here, you're certainly deserving.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 13, 2015)

I got friends in low places.  Where the whisky drowns and the beer chassis my blues away.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I've won a lot of contests this past year and as much as I'd love to win another I must say I know a few guys are pissed at me!!! Where they at lol they know who they are????


I won't be mad at ya bro.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 13, 2015)

3rd for the day


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn i gotta spend more time on Ansi then on PM!
i dont qualift for this one i got like 50 post lol


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh wow i got 21 posts that pathetic.
I'm gonna make it a point to spend less time on PM as there are a lot of board politics and its all about the sponrors and sources there, reveiws ect


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 14, 2015)

50's ?  yeah baby, IM in.  Love those gallon jugs.!!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 14, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 14, 2015)

1. Good morning guys.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 14, 2015)

Same two you big john


----------



## Big-John (Jan 14, 2015)

Number 2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 14, 2015)

With im 2


----------



## Big-John (Jan 14, 2015)

Last one for the day.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 14, 2015)

What's up fella'$


----------



## Collinb (Jan 14, 2015)

!!!
Bump!!!
!!!


----------



## BigBob (Jan 14, 2015)

Bumpidity bump bump


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 14, 2015)

Hay guys guess what!!!!!


----------



## BigBob (Jan 14, 2015)

3x


----------



## Collinb (Jan 14, 2015)

#2!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 15, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2015)

Paige


----------



## Collinb (Jan 15, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 15, 2015)

It's way to early but good morning.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad to see a new contest.  I had to check to make sure it wasn't from a couple of years ago, re bumped..lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2015)

What's up


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 15, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 15, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 15, 2015)

3, and out.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2015)

I still have a few IP items in my stash. Always loved ipg.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 15, 2015)

2!


----------



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2015)

33333


----------



## Collinb (Jan 15, 2015)

3!!!


----------



## Big-John (Jan 15, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 15, 2015)

1.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 15, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 15, 2015)

1 is a lonely number


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 15, 2015)

I would tongue punch there fart box.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 16, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 16, 2015)

,


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 16, 2015)

3 for the day


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 16, 2015)

Uno


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 16, 2015)

Now that's how I want to start off my my morning. Thanks Mag.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 16, 2015)

Yum


----------



## Big-John (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I can't stop looking at that last pic!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 16, 2015)

Holler if ys hear me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Big-John (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm gonna have to leave work and pop one of on the wife looking at all these pics.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

:love1:


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh boy, those are some lovely ladies.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks IB


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 16, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 16, 2015)

1. Morning, maniacs.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 16, 2015)

For a white girl baby got back


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

:action-smiley-060:  Ride an angel friday..


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 16, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

Tap it .


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 16, 2015)

2.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 16, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 16, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 16, 2015)

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 16, 2015)

Two again


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 17, 2015)

3


----------



## Collinb (Jan 17, 2015)

1
1
1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 17, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 17, 2015)

3rd for today


----------



## Collinb (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 17, 2015)

1
It's about fuckin time!!!!!!


----------



## BigBob (Jan 17, 2015)

That's one big ass


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 17, 2015)

1.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 17, 2015)

:d


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 17, 2015)

2


The Cup Song - Pitch Perfect WITH GUNS!!!  (Jim Huish from Amber's Drive) - YouTube


----------



## BigBob (Jan 17, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 17, 2015)

Lovely....3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2015)

:lightbulb:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 17, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 17, 2015)

2.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 17, 2015)

2.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Big-John (Jan 17, 2015)

3.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 17, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 18, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Jan 18, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Phoe cant post chick pics anymore cause hes got ball and chain control.    take back command while u can ..lol.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Phoe cant post chick pics anymore cause hes got ball and chain control.    take back command while u can ..lol.


O I can post women just working a lot so not on here as much, but you aksed for it and truthfully I've been trying to sit this out seeing as how I won so many contests last year lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Ohhh Betty Sue!!! .that was "before  dnp" pic.  Here shes is now with yetty injections.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 18, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 18, 2015)

Protein


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a good looking fish


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 18, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Gotein :naughty1:


----------



## psych (Jan 18, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 18, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 18, 2015)

Uno


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 18, 2015)

Yummy


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

All kinds of yummy I see in this thread...3


----------



## Big-John (Jan 18, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 18, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 18, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 18, 2015)

Duece


----------



## Big-John (Jan 18, 2015)

3.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 18, 2015)

3x


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Goooo seahawks!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 19, 2015)

Then your going to love this


----------



## srd1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 19, 2015)

1


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 19, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 19, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 19, 2015)

A new day a new beginning.  Watching Friday night lights  and should be in bed


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 19, 2015)

.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 19, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 19, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 19, 2015)

Family photos


----------



## Big-John (Jan 19, 2015)

1.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 19, 2015)

Chill


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 19, 2015)

1.





Well, it IS chest day.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow...1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 19, 2015)

Taste the rainbow


----------



## BigBob (Jan 19, 2015)

Big pecs


----------



## Big-John (Jan 19, 2015)

2.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 19, 2015)

2


----------



## Big-John (Jan 19, 2015)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 19, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (Jan 19, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 19, 2015)

2


----------



## Sully (Jan 19, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 19, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

Lmao. . ^^^


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 20, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

:food-smiley-001:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 20, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 20, 2015)

3


----------



## Big-John (Jan 20, 2015)

2.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 20, 2015)

2


----------



## Big-John (Jan 20, 2015)

3.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 20, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 20, 2015)

3....fat cats


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

:welcome:


----------



## BigBob (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 20, 2015)

.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 20, 2015)

1. Morning people!


----------



## psych (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Jan 20, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 20, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

This here is Brenda . Shes shy.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 20, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 20, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 20, 2015)

2.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 20, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 20, 2015)

222 3rd for today


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 20, 2015)

.223 aka 5.56 #3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 21, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 21, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 21, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> .223 aka 5.56 #3



Lol,  NATO!  308 is mine


----------



## psych (Jan 21, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 21, 2015)

Boom boom bitches


----------



## psych (Jan 21, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 21, 2015)

1.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 21, 2015)

Top of the morning,  gents


----------



## Big-John (Jan 21, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 21, 2015)

Off work today.  It's my ass scratching day


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2015)

Humpday Chris


----------



## Big-John (Jan 21, 2015)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 21, 2015)

..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 21, 2015)

3...Skid mark on the ass of life...lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh shit!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 21, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 21, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 21, 2015)

Shoot that was supposed to say Isis my fault if I offended anyone. A mod can delete that if they see fit


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## psych (Jan 21, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 21, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 21, 2015)

Who remembers this guy?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2015)

Humpin down to taco thursday


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 21, 2015)

1.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 21, 2015)

3.

Just had a good interview for a good paying position with a company that let me go in 2008. Its about time they're going to give me a chance to get back what i lost.

school starts on monday and income taxes soon to follow.

all i need is for this posts to be the winning number to make a good day even greater.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 21, 2015)

Gotta start reading these threads again.
Ak


----------



## Collinb (Jan 22, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 22, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 22, 2015)

2.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 22, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 22, 2015)

3.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 22, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 22, 2015)

3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 22, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

3


----------



## djpase (Jan 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> .



hot, perfect ass for me


----------



## psych (Jan 22, 2015)

1.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 22, 2015)

1.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 22, 2015)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 22, 2015)

Diesel.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2015)

2...Wake up....or I'll post more


----------



## BigBob (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg. Got to get that site out of my mind.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2015)

3..Ok  I'll quit.  Once is enough


----------



## psych (Jan 22, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

:d


----------



## Big-John (Jan 22, 2015)

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

:love1:


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 22, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 22, 2015)

2.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 22, 2015)

Winner winner


----------



## srd1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## psych (Jan 22, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 23, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> :d



We really need to go fishing sometime!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 23, 2015)

3. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 23, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Jan 23, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 23, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 23, 2015)

New England Patriots Cialis Commercial Parody 'Deflate gate'  NFL Investigating Patriots - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Jan 23, 2015)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 23, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 23, 2015)

2.


----------



## psych (Jan 23, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 23, 2015)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 23, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 23, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 23, 2015)

2.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 23, 2015)

3.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 23, 2015)

3.
    

http://youtu.be/9SSUQxGjZZ4







Getting my workout in right now.


----------



## psych (Jan 23, 2015)

3. 

Anyone watch Jason Genova????


----------



## BigBob (Jan 24, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 24, 2015)

1. Good morning guys and gals and IB.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Morning to yall too...especially ib.  I think he's honeymooning


----------



## Big-John (Jan 24, 2015)

Morning guys.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Big-John (Jan 24, 2015)

2. Chris you know I've won this so why post?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah right...lol


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 24, 2015)

1


----------



## Big-John (Jan 24, 2015)

3 and I'm out. Have a good day guys.


----------



## psych (Jan 24, 2015)

1.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 24, 2015)

2. Had a good workout yesterday, sore as shit today.


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 24, 2015)

Love this board for these contests!
Not eligible for this one, But good luck to all you guys!

FL


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 24, 2015)

So if forklift was the winning number and he wasnt supposed to posts and im before and after do i win?

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 24, 2015)

My first post in a few days.  bad internet out here


----------



## psych (Jan 24, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> So if forklift was the winning number and he wasnt supposed to posts and im before and after do i win?
> 
> 3



2

Wrestle you for it


----------



## srd1 (Jan 24, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 25, 2015)

psych said:


> 2
> 
> Wrestle you for it



For all i know, you're a freak of nature pro WWE wrestler like ben shelton or kurt angle, or even brock lesnor or dwayne johnsons size. I have always assumed you are a big strong ass giant. 

Im not even sure i would want to arm wrestle. Maybe rock paper scissors lmfao.

So does the mainstream community consider wrestlers bodybuilders??? I've always wondered that since i was a kid growing up watching it.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 25, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 25, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> For all i know, you're a freak of nature pro WWE wrestler like ben shelton or kurt angle, or even brock lesnor or dwayne johnsons size. I have always assumed you are a big strong ass giant.
> 
> Im not even sure i would want to arm wrestle. Maybe rock paper scissors lmfao.
> 
> So does the mainstream community consider wrestlers bodybuilders??? I've always wondered that since i was a kid growing up watching it.



3

OMG!! LMAO dude I'm like 5'6" ask Chicken Hawk or Turbo...

I always thought bodybuilding with pro wrestling. More so the "face" or good guy was a bodybuilder. Alot of guys did both. But I also saw alot of powerlifters that were wrestlers but they weren't as pretty just scary and played the "heel" or bad guy like Animal and Hawk of the Road Warriors(Quads my home gym!!!) Scott Norton, King Kong Bundy, Psycho Sid,  etc....

So bodybuilders are always pretty boys in fake sports  :action-smiley-055:

FYI Lycan i'm diggin your new profile pic but I liked the old one better. The werewolf always makes me think of how I feel when I take my pre meet cycle....test susp, tren ace, and halotestin..


----------



## Sully (Jan 25, 2015)

Good evening and good night.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 25, 2015)

good morning brothers.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 25, 2015)

You too buddy.  0530 comes early


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey guys. Good morning.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 25, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm having an affair with


----------



## psych (Jan 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 25, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2015)

Halotestin


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 25, 2015)

2. Screwed up yesterday and put an extra post last night. I apologize guys.


----------



## psych (Jan 25, 2015)

2.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 25, 2015)

You know I think I'm going to keep my cable.  Because I'm sure meathead rob lowel is a lot cooler then the penile-neck rob


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 26, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 26, 2015)

3rd for today.  tomorrow is a new day


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 26, 2015)

.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 26, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 26, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 26, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Jan 26, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 26, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 26, 2015)

Blizzard time!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 26, 2015)

Another completed job is done.  Time to head my ass home on a 6 hour boat ride enjoy my cigar if it isn't to windy and back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 26, 2015)

Bring it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 26, 2015)

1..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 26, 2015)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 26, 2015)

..


----------



## srd1 (Jan 26, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 26, 2015)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 26, 2015)

1.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 26, 2015)

2.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 26, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 26, 2015)

I preach this to my girls


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 26, 2015)

3


----------



## Collinb (Jan 26, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 26, 2015)

2


----------



## Collinb (Jan 26, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 26, 2015)

2.


----------



## psych (Jan 26, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 26, 2015)

I think this is 3 for the day. BTW you all can stop this is the winning number.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 26, 2015)

3.

357 double tap to chest and one to the dome.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 26, 2015)

.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 27, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 27, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gator tail


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 27, 2015)

1. I'm hungry and that shit looks like a good fucking meal!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 27, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2015)

:bj::action-smiley-030


----------



## psych (Jan 27, 2015)

1.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 27, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn 2 things i love from croatia now. My xd 40 and the new president!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 27, 2015)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2015)

Beat it..u wont win ^^   .Young Vanna. Id still spin her wheel..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 27, 2015)

1...
Top of the afternoon gents...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone have a Kum and Go in their town? I saw some in iowa went in never unloaded my wallet


----------



## psych (Jan 27, 2015)

2

Hiiiiii IronBuilt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 27, 2015)

Home sweet home.  3 for the day


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 28, 2015)

2.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anyone have a Kum and Go in their town? I saw some in iowa went in never unloaded my wallet


Lol,  we have them all over.  Kum and Go,  Pump and Pack,  you'd think we attract porn stars.  Be sure to try the glory holes,  their great!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 28, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 28, 2015)

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  we have them all over.  Kum and Go,  Pump and Pack,  you'd think we attract porn stars.  Be sure to try the glory holes,  their great!



ROFGLOL! I knew the midwest was a mess and now hearin people poppin glory holes at kum and go with a side a steak drapes takes the cake.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 28, 2015)

3.


----------



## psych (Jan 28, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anyone have a Kum and Go in their town? I saw some in iowa went in never unloaded my wallet



1

College I went to in midwest had Hi-ves and Casey's, just nothing out there. There was a thing on campus about not going to glory holes. Guess they were big in Macomb...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 28, 2015)

.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 28, 2015)

Ain't that the truth


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 28, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 28, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 28, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 28, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 28, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

I can hula hoop and spray piss too d2 ..


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 28, 2015)

If you live in the north east don't think it's ok to skip the gym because you have a little bit of snow to shovel.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2015)

.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 28, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 28, 2015)

2.  Wow...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 28, 2015)

2..
Probably one of my favorites right there


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 28, 2015)

1.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 28, 2015)

Getting ready to start my next cycle after trt in February


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting selfie!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 28, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 28, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 28, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Jan 28, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sasquatches dream


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 28, 2015)

..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL. Hot one in the bowl


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 28, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 29, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Ooh la la^^


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 29, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2015)

1.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 29, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2015)

.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 29, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 29, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 29, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

:sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2015)

.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 29, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 29, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2015)

3.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 29, 2015)

Morning coffee


----------



## psych (Jan 29, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 29, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 30, 2015)

3..I think


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 30, 2015)

Good forum?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 30, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 30, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 30, 2015)

..


----------



## BigBob (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Phoe


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 30, 2015)

Deflated


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 30, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 30, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 30, 2015)

Nothing like suspension and halo for breakfast


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 30, 2015)

2.  Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 30, 2015)

1.  Good Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

flASSh  Friday :naughty1:


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 30, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Jan 30, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 30, 2015)

2.  Good afternoon!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 30, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.  Good afternoon!



Oooh I need a nibble off the jibble down under matey !


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 30, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 30, 2015)

Women


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 30, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 30, 2015)

3. Good Whatever!! LOL


----------



## srd1 (Jan 30, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

3 to win


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 31, 2015)

,


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 31, 2015)

3...you guys are killing me with these pictures.   I'm on cycle for goodness sakes.  Lol


----------



## srd1 (Jan 31, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 31, 2015)

Damn just had to format and reinstall then up date. This shit sucks


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 31, 2015)

1


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 31, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Damn just had to format and reinstall then up date. This shit sucks




You taking about the Tapatalk update?


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope my laptop. 3 for the day.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 31, 2015)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 31, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 31, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 31, 2015)

I got this.


----------



## psych (Jan 31, 2015)

1 hahahahaha


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 31, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 31, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 31, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 31, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Jan 31, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2015)

:love1:


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 31, 2015)

Always love the pics these contests generate

IPG is the BOMB!!!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 31, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 31, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 31, 2015)

We got this in 2015


----------



## psych (Jan 31, 2015)

3


----------



## Collinb (Jan 31, 2015)

1!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 31, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2015)

Whoa asstastic!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 31, 2015)

Gym


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 31, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

3...damn I'm gonna miss this contest. .I mean photos


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 1, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 1, 2015)

Must of been a full moon when i took these.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

True


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> Must of been a full moon when i took these.



Thats some dumb pics lycam. U a nerd?  Lmao.


----------



## psych (Feb 1, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Go SEAHAWKS!!!!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

First for a Sunday.


----------



## djpase (Feb 1, 2015)

let me in this contest plsssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Hell yeah dj ure in for sure. !


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 1, 2015)

Contest is over, because i won.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 1, 2015)

Pats Nation!


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 1, 2015)

2.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 1, 2015)

http://youtu.be/XUI5NdGVVlw







Sure glade i have a team 15 mins away. Im buying tickets!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

The closest to me is in Texas.  I am completely against any team from texas.  Except the LFL.  I liks texas after all they gave us the Bush family.   But the cowboys turned me away from there sports teams.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 2, 2015)

..


----------



## psych (Feb 2, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 2, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

Wilson= Fool


----------



## BigBob (Feb 2, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wilson= Fool


I'm a fool for that.


----------



## psych (Feb 2, 2015)

1

Snow blower time!!!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

Snow blowher time


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2015)

1.  Football season is over, but this is never out of season!


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2015)

2.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 2, 2015)

2 where is this gym?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

Chaotic no nudes rule. Lol  edit pic asap


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 2, 2015)

I reported it asking them to delete the pic.


----------



## psych (Feb 2, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

LoL..^^


----------



## srd1 (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2015)

3. YES. THREE...


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 3, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 3, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 3, 2015)

3.


----------



## psych (Feb 3, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 3, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 3, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 3, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

Hell yeah


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 3, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Is this contest still going or are yall just posting up hot babes


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 3, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol. I don't need any reason to suck titties but that works


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess if your going to do a carb backloading diet this would be the way to go.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 3, 2015)

3

Guitar Lessons With Bubbles - Liquor & Whores: [ame]http://youtu.be/K8a9eqkSqM8[/ame]


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 3, 2015)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6nt2SfPty9A/SydLW46yepI/AAAAAAAAAAM/AP47nw2yFew/S1600-R/boatshoas.jpg


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 3, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 3, 2015)

What University of California San Diego looks like on a thursday/friday night.

Young, dumb n full of cumm.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 3, 2015)

3 i would behappy with any 1 of these cars. You there cheaper then the women


----------



## psych (Feb 3, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 3, 2015)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2015)

.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 3, 2015)

3. Did i win yet?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

Lmfao. Phoe.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 4, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 4, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sexy asian


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 4, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2015)

:headbang:


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 4, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (Feb 4, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 4, 2015)

1.


----------



## psych (Feb 4, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Feb 4, 2015)

Wtf


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 4, 2015)

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2015)

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2015)

Daaayyyuuummm!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 4, 2015)

That's not real.....


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2015)

BigBob said:


> That's not real.....



Don't wreck this for me,  she's staying in the spank bank!


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 4, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Feb 4, 2015)

Lycan really wants this.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2015)

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## BigBob (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## srd1 (Feb 4, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 5, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

D2 I need the hookup when I hit your place unannounced.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who won this thing....or has it been extended?   Just curious.  Lol


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Who won this thing....or has it been extended?   Just curious.  Lol



1 

I think I won, but I'm letting it go on cause I like the ass pics...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 5, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 5, 2015)

For all those that like them SOCAL DGAF Brohoes we have running around the beaches and deserts here in sunny southern cali. 

I personally like those hispanic and asian mixes that are sophisticated, lady/freak hard to get and classy women but these will do when Im with my boys in Lake Havasue or the Glamis dunes.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 5, 2015)

2


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 5, 2015)

*JANUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
*lycan Venom with # 550​*
*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*1x50ML VIAL TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 300MG/ML BY TAIPAN GROUP!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS lycan Venom!!!!!​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
*!!!!!BUT WAIT!!!!!​*
*TAIPAN GROUP HAS CHOSEN A SECOND NUMBER FOR A SECOND WINNER FOR A 50ML VIAL OF TEST ENAN!! THE CONTEST WILL CONTINUE UNTIL SOMEONE REACHES THAT POST!!! 
SAME RULES APPLY. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!​​*
*TAKE NOTICE: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in.*​


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats lycan!


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome.... thank you Anasci and IPG... so damn excited!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

:sSig_woohoo2::sFun_hailtheking::sSp_clangrats::celebrate::victory1am!!  The sexy asian chick won it  550. Phoe and D2 had her surrounded. 
Congrats Brother.!!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 5, 2015)

Damn Lycan! Congrats bro.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 5, 2015)

*!!!!!REMEMBER - CONTEST IS NOT OVER YET!!!!!​*
*TAIPAN GROUP HAS CHOSEN A SECOND NUMBER FOR A SECOND WINNER FOR A 50ML VIAL OF TEST ENAN!! THE CONTEST WILL CONTINUE UNTIL SOMEONE REACHES THAT POST!!! 
SAME RULES APPLY. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!​​*
*TAKE NOTICE: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in.*​


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

Helll yesss !!!  Winning is not an option


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Taipan!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 5, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Feb 5, 2015)

Phoe"s gunnin for this one


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> 2



There is just something about a tatted woman.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 5, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Phoe"s gunnin for this one


Nope just having fun actually. This boards been good to me and truthfully I'm well taken care of


Magnus82 said:


> There is just something about a tatted woman.


Yes there is



FYI I hate the patriots but that ass


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## BigBob (Feb 5, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Nope just having fun actually. This boards been good to me and truthfully I'm well taken care of
> 
> Yes there is
> 
> ...


Me too brother.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats man!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

Magnus house while hes away. I told him dont kill
Gertrude ..


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2015)

2

congrats lycan!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice rig


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

Nicer rig here


----------



## K1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Shit, I've decided...Everyone is disqualified if I don't start seeing redheads posted in this thread:gunfighter:


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm normally greed6 with my reds as they are my favorite kind of crazy


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats on the win...
1...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 6, 2015)

2.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 6, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 6, 2015)

1


----------



## K1 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's what I'm talking about...Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

:love1:


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

A friend just posted this on FB i was wondering if anyone tried or heard of them before?


----------



## K1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Man...I love redheads:love1:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 6, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 6, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 6, 2015)

K1 said:


> Man...I love redheads:love1:


You asked for it


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 6, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> You asked for it



Lol, my eyes....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 6, 2015)

2 I thought about a bunch of em but made up for it with the other 4 especially the last one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

:action-smiley-064:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 6, 2015)

K1 you're a mma guy so here's one even better hope the gifs work


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

Home sweer home  have to enjoy it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

More reds


----------



## BigBob (Feb 6, 2015)

St. Pat's right around the corner....


----------



## psych (Feb 6, 2015)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 6, 2015)

psych, NO nudity in this forum please!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 6, 2015)

1. Morning!


----------



## psych (Feb 6, 2015)

2 

My bad


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> 1. Morning!



Thats a rusty beaver from 2005  add 10 years she like this ..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 6, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thats a rusty beaver from 2005  add 10 years she like this ..


Oh please god no!!!
LOL

2. Let's do it to it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> psych, NO nudity in this forum please!



Lmao. Dumass.  Brains frozen I bet.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 6, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

A little Humor for you.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 6, 2015)

3

fuck u ironbuilt lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

We hit dam snow in germany rollin our lambos.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 7, 2015)

Super sexy


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 7, 2015)

1...good morning gentlemen


----------



## K1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally get a good thread on track with beautiful gingers and guys like IB have to fuck it up with pics of fugglies:banghead:

Then you got this dude Chaotic posting pics of himself and he's not even a redhead:sFun_duh2:


----------



## psych (Feb 7, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

K1 said:


> Finally get a good thread on track with beautiful gingers and guys like IB have to fuck it up with pics of fugglies:banghead:
> 
> Then you got this dude Chaotic posting pics of himself and he's not even a redhead:sFun_duh2:



Lol.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 7, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 7, 2015)

1. Morning!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

:action-smiley-030:
Beers in Munich for the drive back. Fuk cops. :naughty1:


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 7, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 8, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (Feb 8, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 8, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 8, 2015)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

Taipan has always treated me good...


----------



## srd1 (Feb 8, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 8, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Atom.  Good to see you brutha. Happy New Year !


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 8, 2015)

Eat me


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

1 the look of love and no nudity lol


----------



## BigBob (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 8, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

2 big Bob that last redhead is fugly and appears to have a mustache


----------



## BigBob (Feb 8, 2015)

She looks better with her hair down...


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 8, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

3 here u go k1 these are my favorites plus a few extra non redheads that are stunning


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 8, 2015)

2...oh my


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol. Thats Kathy Griffen  the b list comedian no makeup..big bob


----------



## BigBob (Feb 8, 2015)

Gross


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 8, 2015)

1. Good morning AnaSCI.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 8, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 8, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Ohh I like koi too

Shes not nude, so no lecture .Hey  K1, reds are over , we are on to wicked ones ..


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 8, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 8, 2015)

Bad girl and a southern belle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Purty little mouth on her chaotic. Chek out modern day women..


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 8, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (Feb 8, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

3 last redheads. Tomorrow will be a new day


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 9, 2015)

this Jan contest is over right?? who won?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> this Jan contest is over right?? who won?



Well dummy. Lol lycam took one now theres 2 so dont post so I can win.  .


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

Come on IB every one should just give up so I can win it.  Besides I have a real good plan for that 50ml.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 9, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (Feb 9, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 9, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2015)

254


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 9, 2015)

2 man that last one gets me everytime. I think I'll just keep reposting her. Those big thighs and the tattoos man o man


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2015)

Wonder if she squats.


----------



## psych (Feb 9, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 9, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 9, 2015)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2015)

BigBob said:


> View attachment 18938



1970? Lol.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

The wife just said to me "SEX SEX SEX THAT'S ALL YOU WANT"  Without missing a beat I said.  "That's not true.  I want dinner to"  omg the look she gave me was priceless


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 9, 2015)

3

for ironbuilt.......

http://youtu.be/Z5lAQ-qdiI8


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

Can't forget the little things


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2015)

psych said:


> 3
> 
> for ironbuilt.......
> 
> http://youtu.be/Z5lAQ-qdiI8




:sSig_rofl::sSig_lol::sSig_lol3::sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2015)

Whoa. ^^


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 10, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 10, 2015)

But i like country also


----------



## psych (Feb 10, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 10, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 10, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 10, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 10, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 10, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 10, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Can't forget the little things
> 
> View attachment 18943View attachment 18944View attachment 18945View attachment 18946View attachment 18947View attachment 18948


What's the cut off height to be a midget?


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 10, 2015)

I would say 5'   I once had a chance to hookup with a women 4'2" but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2015)

2.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 10, 2015)

3rd post for the day non picture but information 

   I do not know how many of you have the ps4.  But they toom away the ability to play movies on it unless you streaming for Netflix or something like that.  Trying to prevent pirating of illegal movies.  

   If you down load the plex server on your computer and place your movies in the library you can log in with your ps4 and watch them that way.  The server can be downloaded from
Www.plex.tv

After you have the server setup and make your log in information on you ps4 goto  www.plex.tv/web/app and log in.  Inbox me 8f your having problems or youtube it.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 10, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 3rd post for the day non picture but information
> 
> I do not know how many of you have the ps4.  But they toom away the ability to play movies on it unless you streaming for Netflix or something like that.  Trying to prevent pirating of illegal movies.
> 
> ...



Whats a ps4 and server ?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 11, 2015)

1

There we go.....ya'll keep your skinny tattooed trailer park girls.

Ass done right!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)

Lmao trailer park girls..   I like sani can chicks myself .


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 11, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 11, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 11, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 11, 2015)

2. :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 11, 2015)

2 sorry psych but not really into those gals but hey to each there own. Now Lolo Jones in the other hand


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 11, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 11, 2015)

Cooter Rentals....where??
3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)

Gone fishin today 

Mandy brought her camel along.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 11, 2015)

Some peoplesay God bless texas and some say God bless the USA.  But I think he already blessed the Asian women.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 12, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 12, 2015)

That's the high maintenance women Toby Keith warned us about.  Texas strong


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 12, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 12, 2015)

2

Phoe....I work psych. White girls are CRAZY.  But my g/f is Mexican/Brazilian, she's not crazy just really really really REAAAALLLLLY passionate LOL!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife is a full blooded Sicilian girl... I'm a truly blessed guy!




Not her, but this is the general idea MOFOs. 

Grim


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife is just full bodied.  You could say the cup is over flowing.  3 for the day


----------



## BigBob (Feb 12, 2015)

Dont piss off a Sicilian chick. Not fun.


----------



## psych (Feb 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 12, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 12, 2015)

^ Wow chatotic!

1. Bon giornu...


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 12, 2015)

I know they said no porn but here is some gym porn for y'all.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 12, 2015)

1 pin ups


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 12, 2015)

2.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 12, 2015)

My favorite women  I would drink her bath water with a strew


----------



## BigBob (Feb 12, 2015)

Me too


----------



## psych (Feb 13, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 13, 2015)

2...I guess I need to start loaded pics.  lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (Feb 13, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 13, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 13, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 13, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 13, 2015)

1.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 13, 2015)

2.  

  We are cleaning the house today.  We had guns and Roses  on youtube for music as per request of my 11 year old son.  When the songs startes to repeat I changed to Led Zeppelin my son asked "Who's Led Zeppelin?"  

   I was like wth how can you not know that.  So I told he Led Zeppelin was Guns N Roses before there was a Guns N Roses.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)

Heres valentine  lol


----------



## psych (Feb 13, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy VD psych    ..no chocolate for you..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2015)

ironbuilt said:


> happy vd psych    ..no chocolate for you..


2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 14, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (Feb 14, 2015)

1


----------



## lilo0188 (Feb 14, 2015)

Up top & bookmark Isu500.............................!!!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 14, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 14, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 14, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 14, 2015)

2. For my wife


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 14, 2015)

2
Nice necklace buddy


----------



## BigBob (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## psych (Feb 14, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2015)

Finally some nice juggs from big bob    
Anyone like long legs   ..thot psych would post chocolate  ?lol


----------



## srd1 (Feb 14, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 14, 2015)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2015)

Karmas a bitch i make it happen


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 15, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 15, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 15, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Finally some nice juggs from big bob
> Anyone like long legs   ..thot psych would post chocolate  ?lol



1

Honestly I just wake up or when i have time just put my bid number down for the day....and pray that POE doesn't win AGAIN!!!!:banghead:

And i always forgot the rule about no porn....so


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 15, 2015)

psych said:


> 1
> 
> Honestly I just wake up or when i have time just put my bid number down for the day....and pray that POE doesn't win AGAIN!!!!:banghead:
> 
> And i always forgot the rule about no porn....so


Truthfully I'm good I just do these anymore for fun and I've actually started to sit these out but Magnus and others told me to just post so that's what I do. I enjoy looking at the chicks more than the winnings I really don't need anything except to have a little fun


----------



## psych (Feb 15, 2015)

phoe2006 said:


> truthfully i'm good i just do these anymore for fun and i've actually started to sit these out but magnus and others told me to just post so that's what i do. I enjoy looking at the chicks more than the winnings i really don't need anything except to have a little funView attachment 19194View attachment 19195View attachment 19196View attachment 19197



2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 15, 2015)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2015)

Psych heres some chocolate ..lol


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 15, 2015)

Psych wants choloate here ya go


----------



## psych (Feb 15, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 15, 2015)

More chocolate...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2015)

Lmao   oprah  .


----------



## srd1 (Feb 15, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 15, 2015)

After my arm workout I couldn't get my whole arm in this thing today. Wth they need to make them bigger


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 16, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 16, 2015)

3


----------



## psych (Feb 16, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 16, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 16, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Feb 16, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 19226


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 16, 2015)

1...she's just big boned, not fat...lol


----------



## BigBob (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 16, 2015)

2.. giggity


----------



## srd1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 16, 2015)

1. I'm thinking about getting this printed on a t shirt just because I like it


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 16, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

2


----------



## steel35 (Feb 17, 2015)

Now im liking this thread...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 17, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 17, 2015)

3


----------



## steel35 (Feb 17, 2015)

LOL Dam Obama , you guys in the States can keep him in his cage


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 17, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 17, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 17, 2015)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 17, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 17, 2015)

1 cougar Tuesday all over 40


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

1
I'm with ya phoe


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 17, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Feb 17, 2015)

:d


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

2 

  But you go wrong with the best kink of women ever created


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 17, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 2
> 
> But you go wrong with the best kink of women ever created
> 
> View attachment 19270View attachment 19271View attachment 19272View attachment 19273View attachment 19274View attachment 19275View attachment 19276View attachment 19277View attachment 19278View attachment 19279View attachment 19280View attachment 19281View attachment 19283View attachment 19284View attachment 19286View attachment 19287View attachment 19288View attachment 19289View attachment 19290


Stop kissing k1's ass lol


----------



## psych (Feb 17, 2015)

Red heads are hit or miss, more often miss. They do not age well also....just saying   2


----------



## srd1 (Feb 17, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 18, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 18, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 18, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL. What would happen to Jersey.

Save The Bros: [ame]http://youtu.be/ewBG_jmMI40[/ame]


----------



## djpase (Feb 18, 2015)

nobody won yet? wow


----------



## BigBob (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 18, 2015)

1.





*


* I know she was posted already, but damn, that's a fine looking young lady.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## psych (Feb 19, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 19, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok I'm back


----------



## BigBob (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 19, 2015)

So I don't get in trouble for meaving a group out here are the big girls.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 19, 2015)

Thick Thursday!

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1424344004939.bmp


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 19, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2015)

1.


----------



## psych (Feb 19, 2015)

1

Me when it comes to thick girls....


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 20, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 20, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 20, 2015)

I know last Ines borderline but the nipples are blanked out so technically not nude but if u see fit delete it


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2015)

1....17 degrees without wind chill.  5 with wind chill.  Too cold for the south.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 20, 2015)

1.
I got -3F without -22 to -25 with.  Brutal.
Warm up with this:


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 20, 2015)

1. Farmer's daughter Friday 
  Btw. 53 right now


----------



## psych (Feb 20, 2015)

1.....just got back from doctor and I don't have sleep apnea just a sinus infection!!!!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 20, 2015)

Big titty selfies

It


----------



## srd1 (Feb 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't have a problem.  I can handle them all.  Heck even at the same time.


----------



## psych (Feb 20, 2015)

2 chest day


----------



## srd1 (Feb 21, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 21, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 21, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 21, 2015)

3
Sexy slutd


----------



## srd1 (Feb 21, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 21, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 21, 2015)

1 tinder people

,


----------



## srd1 (Feb 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 21, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 21, 2015)

3 hooker


----------



## psych (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol 3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 21, 2015)

1.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 22, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 22, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2015)

3...tinder babes...nice


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 22, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 22, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (Feb 22, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 22, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (Feb 22, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 22, 2015)

Just so you know. This is what all the women in Louisiana look like


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 23, 2015)

Shouldn't this January contest be over its now feb 23 rd ?????


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 23, 2015)

3 women from Oregon 





Yep I will keep my ass down south


----------



## srd1 (Feb 23, 2015)

formula1069 said:


> Shouldn't this January contest be over its now feb 23 rd ?????



I was wondering the same thing.... maybe we didnt hit the post number yet?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 23, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 23, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 23, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 23, 2015)

1 tinder again


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 23, 2015)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2015)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 23, 2015)

.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesus tits magnus!!!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow nice rack


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 23, 2015)

2. 
   No pictures this time.  Just got back from seeing a urologist and he put me on 200 mg of test c once a week.  $25 Co pay is a lot better then paying  $2500 a year.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Good news man.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yup


----------



## psych (Feb 23, 2015)

2 
[ame]http://youtu.be/5dbvr7llFMo[/ame]


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 24, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 24, 2015)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 24, 2015)

K1 said:


> Some of you guys don't follow things very well...A winner was already chosen and then IPG offered a second bottle of their Test to another winner for a second post count.....



Winner was announced February 2nd - lycan venom with post 550 - page 29.

Taipan extended the contest through February.

BTW, chaotichealth you need to follow the rules of the contest. I see too many nude pics in your posts. Nude pics are not allowed in the contest forum only the adult content forum.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2015)

3 for the win.  lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 24, 2015)

srd1 said:


> Jesus tits magnus!!!





BigBob said:


> Wow nice rack



Kind of make you you want to motorboat don't it. Bet they were built for speed!


----------



## psych (Feb 24, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 24, 2015)

1. Morning brothers and sisters.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 24, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 24, 2015)

1 RIP brother


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 24, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2015)

1- good morning...


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2015)

What's up fella's


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 24, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 24, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 24, 2015)

3


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2015)

Sexy Mechanic....


----------



## srd1 (Feb 24, 2015)

K1 said:


> Some of you guys don't follow things very well...A winner was already chosen and then IPG offered a second bottle of their Test to another winner for a second post count.....


Sorry brother I missed it. I didnt really participate alot in this one. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

3.   My new toy. Now I just have to learn some good recipes


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 25, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 25, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 25, 2015)

1

fuck i wanted this to be under phoes post!!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

psych said:


> 1
> 
> fuck i wanted this to be under phoes post!!!


What's up do you like phoes ass that much?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 25, 2015)

psych said:


> 1
> 
> fuck i wanted this to be under phoes post!!!


Figured you'd enjoy the phat asses eventhough there's to many skinny trailer park honkeys for your taste


----------



## psych (Feb 25, 2015)

2
I didn't get this strong fucking skinny girls bro!!!!

Chaotichealth- phoes got that phat white boy ass, I could sell that for a packet of ramen and 2 packs of new ports in county


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

As long as they have an ass I'm happy.  But if I can put there ankles behind there ears I'm even happier. My wife can and that gets frustrating.  Can't even get them that high.  But I have her taking a low dose of DNP 100 mg a day. at 5'7"  she was 223 lbs all belly not ass or legs.  I'm thinking if I can get her below 200 lbs maybe that will help her energy levels out and help her get some real rest


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 25, 2015)

3 
Yeah my g/f is 5'3" 105lbs. Half Mexican half Brazilian, all tits and ass......Like McDonalds, I'M LOVIN IT!!!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 25, 2015)

Stop talking about Phone's Ass!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

3.

   How about we talk about a beast.  Could you picture if this guy did juice and bodybuilding?


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 25, 2015)

.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 25, 2015)

psych said:


> 3
> Yeah my g/f is 5'3" 105lbs. Half Mexican half Brazilian, all tits and ass......Like McDonalds, I'M LOVIN IT!!!


"Mclovin it" and now we know your secrets date a woman that says over 300+ lbs that way to get her off of you you have to press her just to get up to piss in the middle of the night lol

Here's one that my wife knows I'm head over heels over her names Ashley Alexiss and look at all that phat ass I'm mclovin that


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2015)

Man, I love these contests


----------



## BigBob (Feb 25, 2015)

Me too


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 25, 2015)

1. Hello AnaSCI!


----------



## psych (Feb 26, 2015)

1

My dream girl!!!!  Got my g/f a pink gi for judo too.  Gotta love a girl tht competes in sports!!!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 26, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 26, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 26, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 26, 2015)

1 morning fuckers


----------



## BigBob (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 26, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 26, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 26, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 26, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 26, 2015)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2015)

.


----------



## psych (Feb 26, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 26, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 27, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2015)

3


----------



## psych (Feb 27, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 27, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Feb 27, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> 2



2


bro shouldn't you be at 1 for the day?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 27, 2015)

psych said:


> 1


Nice!
LOL, Remember Invasion USA!? 

1.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 27, 2015)

1. Come one make me lough Friday


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 27, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 1. Come one make me lough Friday
> 
> View attachment 19609View attachment 19610View attachment 19611View attachment 19612View attachment 19613View attachment 19614



Actually statistics show latinos when they come over tend to vote republican. It's gonna back fire on democrats.....

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 27, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 28, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 28, 2015)

1 I hate Dan Bilzerian


OK maybe just a little envious cuz he lives such a tough life


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Feb 28, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 1, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 1, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 1, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 1, 2015)

1 tinder again


----------



## psych (Mar 1, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 1, 2015)

1. ^ wow!


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 1, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Mar 2, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 2, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Mar 2, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

3


----------



## psych (Mar 2, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Mar 2, 2015)

Look ma. No arms


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

1


----------



## psych (Mar 2, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Look ma. No arms



their on the side of her she's "tucking in"

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Mar 2, 2015)

psych said:


> their on the side of her she's "tucking in"
> 
> 2


Lol. I couldn't figure it out


----------



## psych (Mar 2, 2015)

3
 Bob you're my boy blue!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

I glance at these shots and I'm not even sure what friggin' number I'm on.  Hate you mofos. LOL
2?


----------



## psych (Mar 3, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

1. Holy shit...


----------



## psych (Mar 3, 2015)

2


----------



## BigBob (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow. Double the trouble


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 3, 2015)

Had to bleep it out for u new fuckers


----------



## psych (Mar 3, 2015)

3

hahahahahaha


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

2.
One of Phoe's promised easter eggs i guess.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.
> One of Phoe's promised easter eggs i guess.


Hey they're covered up so technically not completely nude


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

I will continue on my quest for breasts.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 3, 2015)

Had to give it a try.  For $4. Why not


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 4, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Mar 4, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2015)

1


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2015)

I was a whore and she was retarded


----------



## psych (Mar 4, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2015)

1 march 14th national steak and bj day


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> 1 march 14th national steak and bj dayView attachment 19748



2.  Steak.  Better than crabs.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2015)

Can I eat the steak whilst receiving BJ?


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 4, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2015)

*3.*


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 4, 2015)

2...that's nice Grimm


----------



## psych (Mar 4, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 4, 2015)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 5, 2015)

*FEBRUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
*PHOE2006 with # 920​*
*FEBRUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*1x50ML VIAL TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 300MG/ML BY TAIPAN GROUP!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS PHOE2006!!!!!​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

Alright now we can get started with the March contest.


CONGRATS PHOE


----------



## psych (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuckin phoe won again!!!! Congrats asshole.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2015)

psych said:


> Fuckin phoe won again!!!! Congrats asshole.....


I'm sorry brother. I really wasn't trying to win just trying to post pics lol


----------



## psych (Mar 5, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I'm sorry brother. I really wasn't trying to win just trying to post pics lol



LOL congrats bro, save that money for diapers


----------



## BigBob (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn bro. Congrats


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 5, 2015)

I just came over and checked in for the pictures.  I forgot it was a contest.  Congrats Phoe....


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 5, 2015)

Come for the contest, stay for the skin!!
Congrats Phoe.  I hate you.

Grim


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Great deal for someone seems like I'm always winning these competitions so I'll bow out of this one and let some else win for a change lol






Phoe2006 said:


> I've won a lot of contests this past year and as much as I'd love to win another I must say I know a few guys are pissed at me!!! Where they at lol they know who they are????





Magnus82 said:


> Get your ass back in here Phoe.  Who gives a shit if a few guys are pissed.  Being one of the most contributing members on here, you're certainly deserving.


See psych initially I was not gonna post at all because I have won what 2-3 in the past year


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

It's always the luck of the drew.  It was anyones game.  Bjt yoj should consider playing the powerball


----------



## srd1 (Mar 5, 2015)

No shit it could be raining dicks and phoe would get hit with a pussy all day long lmao..seriously congrats phoe!!


----------



## psych (Mar 5, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> See psych initially I was not gonna post at all because I have won what 2-3 in the past year



I know bro just bustin chops. :action-smiley-033:


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

Hay now why speculate.  Phoe might not want to get hit with a pussy.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Hay now why speculate.  Phoe might not want to get hit with a pussy.


Shit speak for yourself


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

Well your a married man. I would think you would rather be faithful.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 6, 2015)

phoe again?? is this fixed?? lol!! ... kidding ...congrats phoe ! !


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 6, 2015)

One more just because it's  funny


----------



## srd1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wtf!?!?!?


----------

